# How Horner Won AToC



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Ben King's diary on VeloNews is interesting enough as a journal of a young riider's approach to a big race. Embedded within, though, is description of Chris Horner overruling team orders. 

Horner is frequently hailed as a fine tactitian on the road. Given that his instincts led to his key stage win and an insumountable time gap, I think we have some evidence that his reputatioin is well earned.

JSR


----------

